

Show HN: Company lunch orders were hectic, so I made FoodRun - kyledreger
https://github.com/kyledreger/foodrun

======
kyledreger
Demo link is in the GitHub README.

A small side project that I made to make our company lunch orders less hectic.
I tried to keep it simple and straightforward, and I had fun learning some of
the subtleties to AWS.

Thanks for looking!

------
mentos
I work alone but wish I worked in an office so I could set this up :P

I'm thinking about my friend who works at a busy production company that could
probably benefit from setting this up for his co-workers but he is not
technically inclined.

I think it would make sense for you to host this like pastebin/bitly where
users can generate their own order urls that you host from your own site?

------
arkokoley
This is beautiful. Really love the timed ordering idea.

------
emerongi
The order should update automatically if someone else adds something. Simple
AJAX polling would suffice.

~~~
kyledreger
Agree. I haven't learned how to do that yet, but polling for non-expired
orders is what I want to add next.

~~~
adyus
If you'd like to have these problems solved for you, give Meteor.js a try.
Almost everything's reactive out of the box. It could be perfect for a small,
realtime app like this.

------
Zalos
Cool project Kyle! this is a brilliant idea simple and effective :D

